

The minority report: Chicago's new police computer predicts crimes - jerryhuang100
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/19/5419854/the-minority-report-this-computer-predicts-crime-but-is-it-racist

======
eponeponepon
This article really creeped me out until I got to this sentence: "It’s clear
that governments all over the US lock up way too many people — and have done
so for decades. Having representatives from a police department visit high-
risk people before those individuals have committed a crime is better than the
alternative."

...and suddenly I'm questioning my knee-jerk reaction. There is a very valid
point there, and I'm no longer sure what my opinion is on the matter.
Interesting.

~~~
mathattack
It reminds me of the old Asimov story where the computer predicts crimes, and
people get warned. (Then the computer plots to have itself killed) I'm spacing
on the name of it.

~~~
lutusp
Asimov: "All the troubles of the world"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_Troubles_of_the_World](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_Troubles_of_the_World)

Philip K. Dick: "Minority Report"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Minority_Report](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Minority_Report)

Similar topics. I think you're after the first. The second was recently made
into a film.

~~~
mathattack
Yes - the first was it. Thanks!

